# The Steampunk



## Gomitz (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello again,

Today i would like to show you the second slingshot i have built.
It is made by wood (do not know the tree), aluminium and copper metalic sheets. It also have a stainless steel which holds the tubes. It is made like this because the idea is that you can change very easily (only two nuts) the tubes, for another configuration as bands or whatever, also the way to attach the rubber. You even can connect a ring to hold arrows, a flash light, an aiming point... When i have those accessories ready i will show you








The pouch is made by an old shoes leather and conected to the tubes by "hole in the tube loop" technique. To the other side, the tubes, are just inserted to the screws.
I called him "The Steampunk" because it remembers me this style







(Google Images) maybe because of the copper.
It is half cut and with 3 metal layers in the middle (2 aluminium + 1 copper). It is pretty heavy, but i like in this one, it gives the sense of being a blunt instrument!









I wish you like it! 
Take care!









At the beggining i wanted to make a "double one slingshot", but i gave up!


























The two wooden parts with 2 aluminium and 1 copper layers in the middle. Then polish...



























I carved a hole to embed more aluminium sheets. And i hammered the aluminium to give them the wood shape.










The dog again, if you saw "La Garra" you already know her. She is called Troika and she is the only one who understands my hobby.









Here you can see the bended "T" and the nut. This piece can easily be changed for another with different configuration. Or removed and rubbered with "normal" style flat bands attachment









Here the tubes conected directly to the screws. It is lasting very good, i did not expect so good result. And drawing as much as i can, they do not move at all from its place.

Thank you very much! Hope you like him!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like it.. very individual indeed.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like it. Vry original.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice and very unique, cute dog as well. My Sheperd understands my hobby as well but hates it with a burning passion, if I even pick one up on her sight she sounds like a air raid siren or she try's to bite it, makes shooting difficult.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I like it !! Very unique and undoubtedly feels great in the hand.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like all the elements. I wish I could see it a little closer in a photo. That I would like to see it closer is a compliment also.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

I really like the design! I agree with Rayshot, you should post links or something to see the pictures a little more larger; don't worry we will just be a little more impressed!









On the screws did you put screw protectors on the screws or winded them with string before you put the tubes on? It would be interesting to see the whole process. Great job!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice! That is awesome!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

now thats a one off, jeff


----------



## Gomitz (Jun 8, 2011)

I added larger pictures, i hope you can see it better









I almost have ready another "T's" for quickly connect flat bands. When is ready i will post more pictures.

Thank you very much for your comments, i really apreciate them.




harpersgrace said:


> I really like the design! I agree with Rayshot, you should post links or something to see the pictures a little more larger; don't worry we will just be a little more impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not put any protectors to the screws. It is resisting very good by now. But probabily i should. I was thinking in another tube or teflon tape.[/size][/font]


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Really nice something truly original.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Really nice work, love the handle and the attachment.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice, and truly steampunk!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

WOOOW!!!.. that´s SUPER-COOL!!

its like... some kind of.... ... ... i just like it a lot!!!


----------



## Gomitz (Jun 8, 2011)

Accessory #1: Tubes
Accessory #2: Flatbands
Accessory #3: ???










Thank you very much!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very original i like it!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very creative!

That puppy so cool


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Nice and very unique, cute dog as well. My Sheperd understands my hobby as well but hates it with a burning passion, if I even pick one up on her sight she sounds like a air raid siren or she try's to bite it, makes shooting difficult.


Maybe you should quit shooting her with it. LOL!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome work. 
Only criticism I could fathom in the steampunk genre is that it's missing some tanned leather, but then the pouch is leather right?

Really nice work.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's creative and original. I like what you did with the attachment points


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Truly creative


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

*Buen trabajo Ivan , tu creatividad me asusta , te has tomado tu tiempo , tengo buenos amigos en cataluña .*
*Un saludo*


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

*alot of work has gone into that slingshot and much thought it's like a swiss army knife i like that alot*
*well done*
*polecat*


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Original, very cool!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Mechanical natural hybrid... kinda reminds me of Alfred Hitchcock movies or somethin. Unique


----------

